
What's New in DevTools (Chrome 68) - rbanffy
https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2018/05/devtools
======
gcommer
I was curious how they implemented the side-effect checking, so I dug my way
from the dev tools frontend eventually into v8, where it turns out to
basically be a bunch of whitelist checks over bytecode and builtin javascript
methods
[https://github.com/v8/v8/blob/e48d9788a4ef21d3bfffbc691bb02c...](https://github.com/v8/v8/blob/e48d9788a4ef21d3bfffbc691bb02c794445c089/src/debug/debug-
evaluate.cc#L603)

------
superasn
I think Chrome really got traction over FF because of these dev tools.

I used to think "Firebug" was the greatest thing since slice bread when along
came Chrome with its dev tools and soon every web developer started switching
to Chrome because making sites with it is just too easy. When it comes to the
internet I've often seen that targeting the technical users can pay back in
many folds.

~~~
drk4
Also adding new APIs quickly means people end up using the browser just to
play with them.

------
msoad
Eager Evaluation is pretty cool! It will help me discover APIs a lot easier. I
have two questions about this:

1) what happens when evaluating is going to take a lot longer that usual?

2) why the arguments list hint is using Flow syntax for optional (question
mark before argument name)?

~~~
kiliancs
[https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2018/05/devtools#e...](https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2018/05/devtools#eagerevaluation):

> DevTools does not eager evaluate if the expression causes side effects.

~~~
euyyn
Long-running doesn't imply with side effects.

------
ballenf
For fans of eager evaluation, there's a VSCode plugin called Quokka that
inlines similar functionality as code annotations as you work.

[https://quokkajs.com](https://quokkajs.com)

The youtube channel 'funfunfunction' (@mpj) is where I first learned about the
tool.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4brAobC2Hc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4brAobC2Hc)
(JS iterators explanation using Quokka)

(They started sponsoring his channel several months after he began singing
their tool's praises.)

------
anichale
Excited for Eager Evaluation! I can't count how many times I've had to re-rype
selectors when exploring the DOM in a project.

------
johnsonjo
Wow BigInt support [1] sweet! Finally 64 bit integers in JavaScript. Proposal
here [2].

[1]:
[https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2018/05/devtools#b...](https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2018/05/devtools#bigint)

[2]: [https://github.com/tc39/proposal-
bigint/blob/master/README.m...](https://github.com/tc39/proposal-
bigint/blob/master/README.md)

